# What does it mean when you hear the classical music as a ringback?



## craigfox07 (Nov 15, 2010)

What does it mean when you call someone and you no longer hear the real music its like that classical music does that mean they changed their number or does it mean that there ringback expired or something?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It's just music that is played while you are waiting for someone at the other end to take your call. Just hold on and someone will come to you ... eventually!


----------

